# jobs you hate???



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

When I was taping up the trim on my motor the other night I was thinking that I really hate doing it.....

Dont get me wrong I love detailing and since I found this website last year I have been hooked and love the finished results, and the process of getting there, but there must be a stage in every car that everyone just cringes at the thought.

To me its taping up, so whats yours??


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Making love to the wife.



Yuck!!!


----------



## postie90 (Mar 7, 2009)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Making love to the wife.
> 
> Yuck!!!


lol.........:lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

washing the wheels properly. Some crap just wont move on the bare alloy and leave marks so they need polished regularly which takes HOURS!!!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Drying, because of the little water traps behind numberplates, trim etc. And I hate taping-up too, complete faff 

Not a massive fan of sealing alloys, but heyho it has to be done. Well my old ones were a pain, but the new ones should be easier...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Interior carpet thats like wire wool!!

No matter how much you hoover it doesnt shift its like shi-t stuck to a hairy blanket!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Interiors


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Leodhasach said:


> Not a massive fan of sealing alloys, but heyho it has to be done. Well my old ones were a pain, but the new ones should be easier...


I know how you feel on that one, just spent the night sealing up my refurbed MV1's and it felt like I was sealing and buffing for days!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Everything at the moment lol

Sick of cleaning the car then its dirty a few miles later, also sick of not having a garage!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Arches!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

:devil:Fabric wheelarch liners


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Washing my Car!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nah only kidding............... Cleaning the Inside of the front and rear windscreen


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

there isn't much I dislike... a lot of people give me real nightmares to make shiny but they are more satisfying. 

carpets are a nightmare on occasion... especially with those bits of grass seed in them...


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> washing the wheels properly. Some crap just wont move on the bare alloy and leave marks so they need polished regularly which takes HOURS!!!


do you wax your wheels as the dirt runs off my alloys with minimum effort.?????

an my worst thing has to be cleaning interiors.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Inside of the windscreen - what a **** of a job


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

rallyman1978 said:


> Inside of the windscreen - what a **** of a job


agreed


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

dazzlers82 said:


> do you wax your wheels as the dirt runs off my alloys with minimum effort.?????
> 
> an my worst thing has to be cleaning interiors.


Seal them with PB Wheel Seal but left the crap to bake on for about 2 months as I took them off for winter, so......kinda my fault haha! Need to try some colly on it this time though.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Cleaning interior glass
Claying in the cold
Taping up

Making love to CupraRcleanR's wife - Yuck!


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 7, 2008)

rallyman1978 said:


> inside of the windscreen - what a **** of a job


yes!!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Interiors, I pay the local car wash £5. lol


----------



## Nick1881 (Feb 1, 2010)

Having a car thats been smoked in and not being able to get rid of the smell.

Think I will wet vac the carpets and roof lining when I get the chance.


----------



## deano71 (Oct 12, 2009)

cleaning the interior..only to go in the wifes car the next day to find that the children have been eating crisps in the car:devil:and all the good work goes to waste.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Used to be the inside of the windscreen for me as well before the invent of Autoglym's perfect palms - doddle now :thumb:

Hate those cheap 'fuzzy' carpets though as already said, and fiddly, intricate front grills that hold onto water (must get a blower).


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

As already said, the inside of the front screen, especialy the bottom bit


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Making love to the wife.
> 
> Yuck!!!


A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> As already said, the inside of the front screen, especialy the bottom bit


Not got the AG PPs then mate? Easy with these:-


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I may have to invest in one as although I have little hands for a geezer reaching right to the bottom of the Focus screen is a pig and it never looks clean 

What do you buff the product off with ? (asuming you put it on with the PP thingy)


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Viper said:


> Used to be the inside of the windscreen for me as well before the invent of Autoglym's perfect palms - doddle now :thumb:
> .


Everyone seems to hate the inside of the windscreen, including me, so...... what are these perfect palms, are they really any better than your hand wrapped in a MF ???? or do I google them ????

Oops beaten by a couple of minutes


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Making love to the wife.
> 
> Yuck!!!


I don't find her _that_ bad to be honest.... she has that little thing with her inside thigh...

:tumbleweed:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I don't find her _that_ bad to be honest.... she has that little thing with her inside thigh...
> 
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


Easy tiger, this will be moved into the GC at the rate your going


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Chris_VRS said:


> :devil:Fabric wheelarch liners


Yup im the same hate them:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Interior carpet thats like wire wool!!
> 
> No matter how much you hoover it doesnt shift its like shi-t stuck to a hairy blanket!!


That is my only hate,and its normaly jap cars

or french cars


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

When the boot is covered in dog hair after being away for three weeks and the wife treat the car like a kennel.
Its a nightmare to get it all gone :devil:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

dog hair!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

hair and dust and fluff in the seat runners, greasy door hinge thingy, engine bay hard to reach places, windscreen, wheel arches where mud guards should be


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

RETRO_AL said:


> That is my only hate,and its normally jap cars
> 
> or French cars


Hate the hairy carpets aswell, Mk6 fiesta carpets with sand in them, what a nightmare! My Peugeot 307 carpet is lovely! Its nice and plush like proper house carpet, never holds any dirt from the Hoover.

I also hate De-tarring aswell. I just always feel as if im rubbing grit into the paint when i wipe of the tar with a MF.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

putting every thing back once done


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Fabric wheelarch liners - the plastic ones are fine, bit of APC, wee brush, and a blast, but oh no even water at 1600 psi won't shift a bit of muck out of the carpet *******s :wall:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I don't find her _that_ bad to be honest.... she has that little thing with her inside thigh...
> 
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


I know what you mean! You know the thing she does with her tongue?

:lol: i love being 16 now :lol:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Fabric wheelarch liners - the plastic ones are fine, bit of APC, wee brush, and a blast, but oh no even water at 1600 psi won't shift a bit of muck out of the carpet *******s :wall:


i hate this part too. they look ok wet but when they dry they never look right.

to the op's question. i only tape trim up if its the deep texture stuff. im just careful as i get close to trims and any polish residue that gets in the can easily be removed with a magic sponge and some apc.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

For me ,it has to be the gaps between the front centre console and the seats,the vac nozzle is just a little too wide to fit,so you have to brush them out to the back and then vac,complete faff,.

*For those that hate windscreens , use a wooden flat cooking spatula, with an mf wrapped over the end,to poke into any corners and the base,looks naff but it works,

(*This tip, courtesy of the original autoglym car cleaning VHS video circa 1986 :thumb


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> For me ,it has to be the gaps between the front centre console and the seats,the vac nozzle is just a little too wide to fit,so you have to brush them out to the back and then vac,complete faff,.
> 
> *For those that hate windscreens , use a wooden flat cooking spatula, with an mf wrapped over the end,to poke into any corners and the base,looks naff but it works,
> 
> (*This tip, courtesy of the original autoglym car cleaning VHS video circa 1986 :thumb


Top tip, cheers.

actually that thing about the hoover nozzle not getting in between the seats and the trim gets to me too!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Not so much a job, but people getting in my car, rubbing their feet on plastics, grubby fingers over my piano black interior finish and not using the handles to shut the door wiping greasy fingers over MY paintwork so I have to clean it all again. WA****RS.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> *For those that hate windscreens , use a wooden flat cooking spatula, with an mf wrapped over the end,to poke into any corners and the base,looks naff but it works,
> 
> (*This tip, courtesy of the original autoglym car cleaning VHS video circa 1986 :thumb


Absolutley despise cleaning the inside of the windscreen! Makes me cringe just thinking about it. Will give this a go next time though. Thanks.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Waxing the OZ's as it takes forever! I doesn't bother me all the time but if i'm just not in the mood it can sometimes be a very half arsed job! Wasn't the case a few weeks ago though! 



















I think we all hate getting any windows right, epecially when it's sunny, you sometimes see smears in the light. Then when you try and get rid of it another one appears...4 m/f cloths later though and you're done! haha.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

rallyman1978 said:


> Inside of the windscreen - what a **** of a job


+1 I find this to be the most awkward job! And then just as I think I've done it, get out the car, look at it from the outside and see smears all over the place! 

And after drying the car, no matter how many times I wipe down the wing mirrors, water seems to always drip down the side of the doors from them...

Oh and finally, starting to wash the car when it's nice and sunny, getting half way through polishing and then starting to rain...


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

interior....especially down the edges of seats by the floor mounts/runners what a c-unit


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

trying to get bloodstains out the boot carpet.


----------



## CHAPPERS70 (May 3, 2010)

mowing the lawn!!!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

drying, with the hard water here water spots are a right pain  the dryer im getting soon will see to that though


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Interiors of customers cars that are used as skips.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

amen to that, i normally dust, vac, APC any stains/mud and put an air freshner.

had someone the door and said "oh" (in a rather disappointed tone) and i said "well what do you want me to do for £25?"


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Inside of the windscreen for me as well.


----------



## Tiny (Mar 23, 2010)

tony2 said:


> Washing my Car!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nah only kidding............... Cleaning the Inside of the front and rear windscreen


+ 1 I hate doing that, norm get my mate to do it :thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

s-x-i said:


> everything at the moment lol
> 
> sick of cleaning the car then its dirty a few miles later


+1...


----------



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

Windows. And also sick of the missus moaning saying are you washing that f**king car again to which I reply are you bloody moaning again lol


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Claying.

I enjoy every other aspect of cleaning and protecting the car but there is something about claying that makes me go bleugh.


----------



## CheeseBurger (Feb 23, 2010)

I hate cleaning the car on a Sunday then parking it in the yard on Monday and come back to it covered in dust!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

CheeseBurger said:


> I hate cleaning the car on a Sunday then parking it in the yard on Monday and come back to it covered in dust!


Over the road from our work carpark is a massive building site for our new offices, the amount of dust that floats over is ridiculous. Know exactly how you feel


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Cleaning inside front and rear screens, sealing wheels, hoovering interiors, machine polishing Subarus. In fact the only thing I like doing is washing and drying.:lol:I don't know why I detail cars really


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Not a fan of the inside of the front screen and those damn fabric wheelarch liners. Down the sides of the front seats is also a pet hate


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

srying,and tidying away, windscreen i dont find bad because if im honest i forget about the inside most of the time..... i love doing carpets oddly and possibly abit triggere happy as it were :lol:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

hmm masking up can be a stress. Not a fan of claying in the cold either.


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Detailing the engine bay, no space at all and lots of sharp metal clips and clamps to strip your knuckles


----------



## Dodoalan (Nov 24, 2009)

Customers not emptying there car. Hundreds of cd in door bins and boxes, bags, where am I ment to put it all ?


----------



## Connor C (Mar 5, 2010)

i hate when people go "you can do my car next" and "you will polish the paint of it"


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

anything to do with the sills they need the most attention when claying ect and ache my arms and back


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Connor C said:


> i hate when people go "you can do my car next" and "you will polish the paint of it"


guy next door says that all the time to me baring in mind he has a ****ty S reg ford KA with more rust than paint


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

To all those who hate fabric wheel arch liners they should try this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166042


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I'd say the worst job for me is the interior, it seems that there is an endless amount of dirt in the carpets.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Interior carpet thats like wire wool!!
> 
> No matter how much you hoover it doesnt shift its like shi-t stuck to a hairy blanket!!


100% agree.

I was doing a valet on an A6 and everything went great apart from in the boot.

Dog hairs, sand, grit, white spots of something (Don't ask) but none of it would shift as it seemed trapped in the fibre so after 1 hour doing section by section, i still couldn't shift it.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Spending hours cleaning the car, to then have no choice but to park near trees...I think my car is a bird dropping magnet though...


----------



## volvodude (May 5, 2010)

Connor C said:


> i hate when people go "you can do my car next" and "you will polish the paint of it"


x2 woman next door always says that every weekend, I hate polishing around rust


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

when your cables get tangled up with the hose and when you wax the car water runs down from under the mirrors and packing everything away lol


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Showshine said:


> 100% agree.
> 
> I was doing a valet on an A6 and everything went great apart from in the boot.
> 
> Dog hairs, sand, grit, white spots of something (Don't ask) but none of it would shift as it seemed trapped in the fibre so after 1 hour doing section by section, i still couldn't shift it.


I had the same with a 2009 A4 estate on Monday, opened the car and it was quite clean, opened the boot and it was full of straw and horse hair. I ended up using a nail brush to break down the straw down as much as possible but without picking every piece by hand there was no chance it was going to be perfect. 
Wednesday I had an oldish Seat Cordoba booked in for a full valet and as I pulled up a feeling of dread came over me. It was actually a pleasure to clean(apart from nicotine dripping from all surfaces when I applied apc to them) compared to the Audi!


----------



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

Dodoalan said:


> Customers not emptying there car. Hundreds of cd in door bins and boxes, bags, where am I ment to put it all ?


+1

I hate that, never no whether to just clean round it or tidy it up lol

Customer shouted at me for "messing there CD's up", i put them in the glovebox (tidily) because they were spread on the floor and seat


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Viper said:


> Not got the AG PPs then mate? Easy with these:-


that could be the seventh wonder of the world,where can these be got and how much,cheers


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Cleaning glass/windows on interior of cars - missed bits everywhere! :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Inside or the Boxsters rear window!!!!!!!! Sh*t of a job.

Oh the Freelanders door surrounds!!!!!

And engine bays!!!!!!

Oh and tidying up after spending the day cleaning cars.....


----------

